# Trailer Hire in West Sussex & around



## Mabel Mare (11 February 2013)

Does anyone know where I can hire an Equi Trek Trail Treka L, or a Space Treka L horse trailer, in or around, the West Sussex area? I am willing to travel to collect one. as I am interested in hiring it for a month at a time, until my lorry is fixed.


----------



## Suziq77 (11 February 2013)

There are some Equi Trek trailers on http://www.myrentalhorsebox.com  I searched round RH19 and found a couple.


----------



## ROG (11 February 2013)

Would you be hiring under B or B+E licence ?


----------



## Mabel Mare (11 February 2013)

Suziq77 - Thank you I will have a look.
Rog - I am an old bird & passed my test in 1982, so I don't think this affects me does it? Many thanks for the info though, as it may be very useful to younger drivers.


----------



## ROG (11 February 2013)

Mabel Mare said:



			Suziq77 - Thank you I will have a look.
Rog - I am an old bird & passed my test in 1982, so I don't think this affects me does it? Many thanks for the info though, as it may be very useful to younger drivers. 

Click to expand...

pre 1997 car test passes have free B+E so you are ok


----------



## teapot (11 February 2013)

Might be worth contacting Blendworth Trailer hire

Ets Blendworth is obviously Hants but only just across the county border depending on where you are


----------



## Ella19 (13 February 2013)

Loc horse transport


----------



## Mabel Mare (15 February 2013)

Many thanks everyone for all your help.


----------

